# Who do you think are the funniest comedians?



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

Old or new, standup, sketch, comedic actors, etc.?


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

I love comedy so it's impossible to narrow it down. I can go way back to childhood when I loved Jerry Lewis, the Road comedies with Hope and Crosby, etc., and most recently to some of the British standup comedians I've been watching since I arrived in the UK.

But you all kick it off!


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 22, 2014)

Terry Fador...not well known but brilliant. 

http://www.terryfator.com/video/


----------



## Pappy (Mar 22, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> Terry Fador...not well known but brilliant.
> 
> http://www.terryfator.com/video/



A fantastic ventriloquist. Also a rags to riches story once he got his chance on Americas Got Talent.


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> Terry Fador...not well known but brilliant.
> 
> http://www.terryfator.com/video/



New to me, but it seems he arrived via a talent show. He seems perfect for Vegas though. He's probably doing fantastic there.


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

OK, let me try here. I've always loved Robin Williams who at the height of his powers was nothing less then genuis. But I also like some of these British standups I've been watching of late. One that I especially enjoy is Michael McIntyre. Here is a snippet of a concert in which he does a bit about spices in the cupboard:


----------



## Falcon (Mar 22, 2014)

IMO  NOBODY  has  come close to Bob Newhart.  The new ones just THINK they're funny, but they have a lot to learn.

The young folks like the new comedians because THEY have no idea what REAL humor is all about. They seem to go for slapstick,

4th grade type humor; fall on the floor, pie-in-your-face type stuff.


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

Falcon said:


> IMO  NOBODY  has  come close to Bob Newhart.  The new ones just THINK they're funny, but they have a lot to learn.
> 
> The young folks like the new comedians because THEY have no idea what REAL humor is all about. They seem to go for slapstick,
> 
> 4th grade type humor; fall on the floor, pie-in-your-face type stuff.



I did like Bob Newhart but I don't agree with that sweeping classification that the new ones as having no idea what real humor is all about. Plenty of standups don't use slapstick at all either.

I do confess to especially liking standups. One who is fairly new is Ricky Gervais and he's made it on the other side of the pond too. Totally irreverant which some can take and some can't. But HARDLY 4th grade humor:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2014)

Gael said:


> Old or new, standup, sketch, comedic actors, etc.?



Jonathon Winters, one of my faves He was great to me because he made things up as he went, most of the time, maybe all, I am not sure.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2014)

Falcon said:


> IMO  NOBODY  has  come close to Bob Newhart.  The new ones just THINK they're funny, but they have a lot to learn.
> 
> The young folks like the new comedians because THEY have no idea what REAL humor is all about. They seem to go for slapstick,
> 
> 4th grade type humor; fall on the floor, pie-in-your-face type stuff.



I loved him in ELF, and yes, he always cracked me up too!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2014)

A few of the stand-up comedians that I like are these, some of them are no longer with us, Jim Gaffigan (King Baby), Lewis Black, George Carlin, Mitch Hedberg, etc.  A couple of older comedy movies I enjoyed were "The Party" with Peter Sellers, and "Trains, Boats and Automobiles" with John Candy.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh I loved John Candy, especially in Uncle Buck So many of those great ones died young


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh I loved John Candy, especially in Uncle Buck So many of those great ones died young



God yes! I loved him. That film too I loved. A clip for you:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2014)

I think some of Gabriel Iglasias is good although I only saw one clip, and it had nothing dirty in it at all.  And he was funny, imo!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2014)

Gael said:


> God yes! I loved him. That film too I loved. A clip for you:



Oh that was the funniest part I think, LOL!! Thanks Gael!!


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> A few of the stand-up comedians that I like are these, some of them are no longer with us, Jim Gaffigan (King Baby), Lewis Black, George Carlin, Mitch Hedberg, etc.  A couple of older comedy movies I enjoyed were "The Party" with Peter Sellers, and "Trains, Boats and Automobiles" with John Candy.



Oh, George Carlin is in a class all his own!


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

Too many died young: Belushi, Gilda Radner, Lenny Bruce, and Andy Kaufman.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 22, 2014)

There are just too many.  One person I've always loved is Richard Pryor.


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

That Guy said:


> There are just too many.  One person I've always loved is Richard Pryor.



Brilliant choice. By their admission he influenced Eddie Murphy and a host of other comedians that followed him.

\"He is widely regarded as one of the most important and influential stand-up comedians of all time: Jerry Seinfeld called Pryor "The Picasso of our profession";[SUP][20][/SUP]Bob Newhart has called Pryor "the seminal comedian of the last 50 years."[SUP][21][/SUP] This legacy can be attributed, in part, to the unusual degree of intimacy Pryor brought to bear on his comedy. As Bill Cosby reportedly once said, "Richard Pryor drew the line between comedy and tragedy as thin as one could possibly paint it."[SUP][22]"
[/SUP]


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh that was the funniest part I think, LOL!! Thanks Gael!!


YW! That has to be one of his classic scenes ever.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 14, 2015)

I really enjoy Lewis Black he is one of my favorites.Steven Wright cracks me up and  I liked George Carlin . Robin Williams was a great comedian gone too soon. Thinking about comedians I can't even remember one female comedian I enjoyed.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 14, 2015)

Falcon said:


> IMO  NOBODY  has  come close to Bob Newhart.  The new ones just THINK they're funny, but they have a lot to learn.
> 
> The young folks like the new comedians because THEY have no idea what REAL humor is all about. They seem to go for slapstick,
> 
> 4th grade type humor; fall on the floor, pie-in-your-face type stuff.



YES!  Love him!!!  :love_heart:


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2015)

I always loved Jack Benny. Even now, his humor has held up the best of all the old-time radio comedians.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 15, 2015)

Sassycakes said:


> I really enjoy Lewis Black he is one of my favorites.Steven Wright cracks me up and  I liked George Carlin . Robin Williams was a great comedian gone too soon. Thinking about comedians I can't even remember one female comedian I enjoyed.



Lewis Black is a real gas!

Chris Rock's comedic style is keeps it going!

Wanda Sykes is killer!

Rebecca Corry brings a fresh approach to the table!


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2015)

George Carlin.  He didn't depend on anything but his dialog, no slapstick or cheap tricks for laughs.  Of course he was extremely profane and absolutely irreverent but that's what attracted us to him. I also always liked Richard Pryor, too bad he had the addiction that killed him... RIP George & Richard.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 16, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Lewis Black is a real gas!
> 
> Chris Rock's comedic style is keeps it going!
> 
> ...




Wanda Sykes....my favorite.


----------

